
Why are whitehouse.gov web pages disappearing? - Fjolsvith
https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2017/01/20/why-are-whitehouse-gov-web-pages-disappearing/gd0HEAAU49hrLZMCiOQwuN/story.html
======
omilu
TLDR: The content has not been deleted. Rather, it has been moved. And it was
expected, as it has been standard procedure for when a new president has taken
over in the digital age.

------
aphextron
Why is this surprising? Of course a new administration is not going to leave
policy oriented web pages from a previous one online.

~~~
shorsher
Agreed. This seems to be true for many pages besides civil rights and climate
change, such as education. [0]

0:[https://www.whitehouse.gov/issues/education](https://www.whitehouse.gov/issues/education)

------
jrnichols
The ones that seem to be flipping out about this have been the typical anti-
Trump sources. Vox Media sites were some of the first I saw this on, and it
spread from there.

------
chomp
This isn't really news, all of the old content was migrated to
obamawhitehouse.gov, since that was the Obama administration's website.

------
MR4D
Clickbait. Sad from Boston Globe to stoop to this level.

~~~
rhizome
Get ready for more, it may be that the only way to neuter national discontent
with Trump is with outrage fatigue.

------
waterphone
Because the entire website was taken down and replaced with a new Trump White
House website. This happens every time a new President takes over.

------
banhfun
How is this news? This would have occurred even if Hillary Clinton or anyone
else was elected president.

~~~
waterphone
Because it makes for a good, sensationalist headline to pick a random page
that used to be up and say "Trump removes page about <key topic>!" and all the
people who just read headlines freak out and spread it around, everyone
conveniently ignoring that the entire website was replaced, so of course old
pages will be gone.

